

How do entrepreneurs make sure they read only books which matters every month? - technology

How do entrepreneurs make sure they read only few important books which matters every month and disregard the others due to information overload ?
======
booduh
(Trusted) recommendations. (Filtered) online reviews. Need.

------
mrkmcknz
recommendations from others.

